# Old School OK Joes



## Geos7812 (Feb 9, 2019)

check our what I was able to pick up.  Full resto is underway.  New paint, new racks etc.  Super excited to get it fired up this spring, if not sooner.


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 9, 2019)

Sweet! What'd you get it for?


----------



## tbrtt1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Ahhh, who needs a Purdy smoker. Just start using it. 

In all seriousness, nice score. Good luck.


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 9, 2019)

I bought it for $650.  I think I got a pretty good deal.  We are painting it to make sure we get the rust off and make sure it doesn’t get worse.  This sucker is a relic for sure and all in all in good shape.


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 9, 2019)

Winner winner brisket dinner!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh, that will never work.
It has Colorado Plates on it. Probably been snowed on.
I think you should drop it off at Preacher Man's for a proper break in.


Nice score!


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 9, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Oh, that will never work.
> It has Colorado Plates on it. Probably been snowed on.
> I think you should drop it off at Preacher Man's for a proper break in.


We'll get it broke in real nice in these -23 degree wind-chills we've been having all day! 
G
 Geos7812
 can stand outside and tend the fire while I stay inside and monitor the temps with my Maverick.

Yup, I'm nice enough to do that for you and your new purchase.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Yup, I'm nice enough to do that for you and your new purchase



Bless your little ol Pea Picking Heart....


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 9, 2019)

I knew ya’ll would be a great resource for me.  Thanks for all the great advice. -23 is no joke.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> -23 is no joke.



Nope. -23°F is fricken cold.
But the Powder Snow will ice blast that new-to-you smoker nice and clean going up to Preacher Man's and back.
I use to love how my undercarriage got scrubbed clean in the winters in Wildoming.

Froze the mud Balls right off my Landbruiser.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 9, 2019)

Very cool

Show us some pictures when you get it restored too.


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> But the Powder Snow will ice blast that new-to-you smoker nice and clean going up to Preacher Man's and back.
> I use to love how my undercarriage got scrubbed clean in the winters in Wildoming.


With the wind and snow we've been having the last two days, it's been like living in Casper, WY.

Hey 
G
 Geos7812
 you got any pictures of the inside? Does it have tuning plates? How about a deflector panel? You got any mod plans to go with your restoration?


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 10, 2019)

Preacher Man
 funny you should ask about tuning and baffles.  It doesn’t have anything yet.  We’ll see what’s needed.  On that topic, where can I buy tuning plates or is that a custom fab job typically.  I have a backyard 20” that needs some tuning.  Here is what the OKJ looks like right now.  I almost have the paint stripped off.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 10, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> check our what I was able to pick up.  Full resto is underway.  New paint, new racks etc.  Super excited to get it fired up this spring, if not sooner.




That is a Lyfetyme offset pit made in Uvalde TX. Good score !   I have the one next size smaller, I mounted mine on a small Harbor Freight trailer. 
Link to pictures on google - https://www.google.com/search?q=lyf...wLHgAhUJPK0KHdbLB2UQ_AUIDygC&biw=1536&bih=695


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 10, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> That is a Lyfetyme offset pit made in Uvalde TX. Good score !   I have the one next size smaller, I mounted mine on a small Harbor Freight trailer.
> Link to pictures on google - https://www.google.com/search?q=lyf...wLHgAhUJPK0KHdbLB2UQ_AUIDygC&biw=1536&bih=695



I am not sure what a LyfeTime BBQ is.  Mine is an Original Oklahoma Joes that was built before the sale.


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> On that topic, where can I buy tuning plates or is that a custom fab job typically?


That's a good question. My guess is that it's a custom fab job, but maybe somebody else out there knows more than I do.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Feb 12, 2019)

I have two Original OKJ unit's....one is an offset and the other I will convert to a pellet smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ah heck, it's missing the firebox handle. You might as well send it to me in VT. I'll scrap it out for you . 

Chris


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 12, 2019)

I got that sucker ordered already along with matching handles for cooking chamber and the stack.

I think the burn in will happen instead March.


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 10, 2019)

Update: I don’t think the burn in will be March but I am making progress.  Got most of the paint stripped off but the last bits are the hardest to get.  I used some paint stripper for the hard to reach spots and will hit it again.  Down to bare metal to build it back up again.

Question: do you all think I will need to paint the trailer with Hi Temp paint or will it be fine with regular paint?


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 11, 2019)

Does anyone have any advice regarding whether I will need to use High temp paint on the trailer of this smoker?  I don’t have any idea how hot the steel of the trailer will get after a good long cook.  I don’t want to go through all the trouble of repainting only to not do it correct.  It looks to me that this pic shows some paint melting off just below the fire box.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 11, 2019)

Just splurge and buy something like PPG hi temp 900 (or whomever’s two or three part epoxy equivalent temperature tolerant coating).  It will look better and last exponentially longer than anything out of a rattle can.

Realize that one part paints take weeks or months to reach their ultimate (most durable) cure state, while with an epoxy, you’re talking hours, to at most, a few days.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 11, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> I am not sure what a LyfeTime BBQ is.  Mine is an Original Oklahoma Joes that was built before the sale.


Killer find!

The people that did the original OJ smokers (before it turned into the Oklahoma Joke) regrouped as Horizon http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/  Maybe you can get plates and racks from them.

Paint Stripper!?  Ack!
Media blasting isn't terribly expensive and doesn't leave any nasty residue.

Are you going to leave it squat height on the trailer or re-mount it more comfortable?
Anything in direct contact needs hi temp paint.  Anything withing about 18" of the firebox should be hi-temp.


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 11, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Just splurge and buy something like PPG hi temp 900 (or whomever’s two or three part epoxy equivalent temperature tolerant coating).  It will look better and last exponentially longer than anything out of a rattle can.
> 
> Realize that one part paints take weeks or months to reach their ultimate (most durable) cure state, while with an epoxy, you’re talking hours, to at most, a few days.



Thanks.  I just did a bit of research on PPG.  That looks good.  But I will research more.  I want whatever I do to last A LONG TIME.


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 11, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Killer find!
> 
> The people that did the original OJ smokers (before it turned into the Oklahoma Joke) regrouped as Horizon http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/  Maybe you can get plates and racks from them.
> 
> ...



Perfect.  That answers my question.  I may as well go hi-temp on everything.

I realized that Horizon = OKJ reincarnated.  My smoker looks just like one of their current models.  I am going to leave the height where it is for now.  Separating the smoker from trailer is easy if I want to make the change.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 11, 2019)

Geos7812 said:


> ...
> I am going to leave the height where it is for now.  Separating the smoker from trailer is easy if I want to make the change.


My biggest concern is if you leave it on the channel iron on the trailer and transport.  Best to have 4 eye bolts on corners of the smoke chamber so it can be strapped in place.

Photos of green grass is really jerking my chain.  I've got 3-5' of snow in my front yard and 3-4' across my backyard.


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 12, 2019)

Got it.  Thanks for the advice.  Green grass is from September.  I have 12 inches of snow now.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 12, 2019)

OK that makes me a little less jerked.

Today was a mixed treat.
First time in 63 days since temperature has been above freezing, which made an amazing mess.
Spent the day (and my body) with boss and 2 others pulling 2-3 feet of snow off the shop roof.  One of the trusses announced load limit exceeded yesterday.

If you want long lasting results then media blasting, proper prep, and quality paint is your path.


----------



## Geos7812 (Mar 13, 2019)

Fueling Around
 good stuff man.  Thanks for the advice.  I am going to look into some high quality Hi temp for the whole deal.


----------



## Geos7812 (May 2, 2019)

Working on the last bits of rust and paint.  That will happen this weekend and primer next.  Getting itchy to burn it in and start cookin.


----------



## Geos7812 (Jul 24, 2019)

Primed!  Got the top done and will move to the bottom next.  Very slow because of busy schedule but I am getting there.


----------



## Geos7812 (Aug 20, 2019)

Well, she’s almost done.  Burning in the paint on the OK Joes tonight.  Holy smokes what a project but so cool to have a restored (albeit not professionally so) smoker.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 20, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Geos7812 (Aug 31, 2019)

First cook, today and tomorrow.  I have a loaded basket of charcoal burning right now using the snake method.  Been holding at 250 for two hours and ain’t touched the fire.  5 pounds of jerky right now and then when done I will bring down the temp for a salmon filet before cooking some pork butts overnight.  Oh hell Yeah!


----------

